# Syncronisierung von HD<->FTP unter ***X (Mac OS X)



## Cattoaster (25. Februar 2003)

Hi,
Ich habe eien frage bezueglich Syncronisierung von einem FTP mit einem lokalen Verzeichnis und das Ganze auch noch auf nem MAC. da es sich bei dem MAC hier um OS X handelt sollten Linux/Unix Tools ja eigentlich funktionsfaehig gemacht werden koennen.

Ich habe folgende Situation:
Ich bastel an einem umfangreichen php-Project und entwickel das logischweise hier auf meinem MAC. Nun besteht das Beduerfnis den Mist regelmaessig auf nen FTP zu laden. Da ich keinen Shellzugang und auch kein CVS habe (auf dem Server) scheiden diese Methoden zur Syncronisation aus. Mit geht es nur darum, alle veraenderten Dateien hochzuladen, es sollen keien Versionnummern oder sonstige Scherze gemacht werden. Nun ist es oft so, dass ich einer Woche nichts mache dann ueber das Wochenende irgendwo bin und dabei viel neues an Code produziere. Es vergeht dann noch ne Woche bis ich das hochlade, bis dahin habe ich leider vergessen was ich wo geaendert habe und ich habe auch keien Zeit/Musse das ganze schriftlich festzuhalten. Jedesmal alles neu hochzuladen dauert irgendwo auch zu lange (viele Templates)...

Deshalb suche ich ein Programm was mein lokales Verzeichnis verwaltet udn auf Befehl hin alle veraenderten Dateien seit dem letzten Vorgang hochlaedt. Es mus snoch nichteinmal den FTP vorher checken, ich kann sicherstellen das dort nichts geaendert wird...


Ich waer also sehr verbunden, wenn jemand der ein solches Programm kennt dies hier mit Namen (und Link) posten wuerde. Nuetzlich waere es auch wenn dieser jemand dazuschreiben koennte fuer welches OS es geschrieben wurde. Wenn hier OS X Leute rumeiern dann sind die natuerlich auch willkommen

mfg
Cat


----------



## LEandeR (17. März 2003)

hmmm... dazu bräuchte man jemand der shell scripts basteln kann...

 im prinzip muss man ja nur eine liste anlegen
mit den änderungsdaten der lokalen files. und eine liste mit denen auf dem ftp server. Die files mit nicht übereinstimmendem datum werden auf den FTP server geschoben.
das script kann man dann ja alle paar tage per cronjob "abnudeln"

leider muss man nur erst jemanden finden der sowas frickelt.. ich kann es auch nicht...
ok viel geschrieben mit wenig sinn  das hättest du dir wahrscheinlich alles selber denken können 

solche scripte sollte es dennoch irgendwo geben... wenn jemand eins hat oder findet bin ich auch sehr dran interessiert 

viele Grüße

lenny


----------



## Christian Fein (18. März 2003)

webDAV steht im übringen ein guter artikel inder iX.

Ich kann dir leider nicht viel sagen ausser das dies ein HTTP basierendes Protokolll ist und von den meisten grösseren Webservern (Apache) unterstützt wird.
Ob aber dein hoster das unterstützt müsstest du nachfragen.l


----------

